# Alpine Quest Sports' Kayak Swap & End of season sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO is having its late season kayak swap & sale Fri-Sun Aug 25-27.

Bring in your used boats and we'll try to sell them for you.

Save huge on new and used kayaks and gear.

Rock Climbing, Telemark, AT, Ice Climbing Gear and clothing also on sale at up to 50% off.

Call, e-mail or stop by for more info.

-Sean[/list]


----------

